# Windows server 2003 : Accidentaly deleted user profile



## remorema (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I run a small domain with windows server 2003

Appart from the server I have a WIndows vista desktop in wich that specific user works and has a pop mail account configured

since I accidentaly deleted the user in the server I can no longer login in that desktop. 

I allready tried creating the same username , but when loggin in the desktop I'am "redirected" to a new profile rather that the profile that uses the pop account I want to acess.

Is there anyway to recover mails alnd folders from that account ?

tks in advance for any help you can give


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

In exchange the maiblox is not actually deleted, it is just disconnected you should be able to browse to your mailboxes in system manager and see the disconnected mailbox under mailboxes, right click and reconnect to any user you choose.


----------



## remorema (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a POP account from a 3rd party site with no option to keep message in server after downloading.

I found a fix to recover the emails. Just copied the PST file from previous deleted user and imported it into the new user.

problem fixed.


----------

